# 2nd Avenue downtown vancouver



## Loki117 (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys and girls,

i'm looking for some opinions on an area in Vancouver. We have seen a lovely apartment on craigs list for 350 East 2nd Avenue but would need to take it before we arrived in vancouver. Can anyone give us some information about the area? Is it safe? How far is it from the shopping districts? is $1250 alot to pay for a loft in this area?

Thanks in advance,

Tom & Laura


----------



## poptart (Nov 23, 2009)

It's in an up and coming area near Main Street/ commercial district. You're close to public transportation and it's a bit of a walk to get to shopping since there's really nothing much on 2nd ave. Unless you bike or drive, it's a bit of a walk to get to larger groceries (especially in this lovely endlessly rainy weather). There's a lot of construction going on. With the olympic village being a short hop away, if you're here in time, it will be a busy. And you're close to the sea wall which takes you right down town or over to kitsalano which has better shopping but more expensive to live in. 

It's a little quieter than being right on Main or Commercial but I wouldn't say the area is super safe. I assume if you're in a secure building it should be ok though every building in Vancouver is prone to breakin's. 

It's not a bad area, lots of artsy trendy cafes and restaurants very close to you on Main St. 

How big is your apartment? 1250 seems reasonable for that area but it depends on the size and state of your loft. 

We're living just up the street near Science World in a high rise and we pay $1600 for a 2 bedroom (approx 80 m2/ 800 sq ft). It's cheap in comparison to yaletown and other downtown high rises but it's worked for us so far. We have 2 parking spaces and it's secure.


----------

